# Golf in Abu Dhabi



## Rozza (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm moving out to Abu Dhabi at the beginning of March next year and am really keen to start playing a few rounds. So if anyone knows of any societies or groups who play regularly and wouldn't mind me joining in please let me know. 

Cheers,

Matt

(39 and playing off about 14!)


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

There is a golf group on Meetup that organizes rounds in AD and DXB... just search for them on the site and join...


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rozza said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm moving out to Abu Dhabi at the beginning of March next year and am really keen to start playing a few rounds. So if anyone knows of any societies or groups who play regularly and wouldn't mind me joining in please let me know.
> 
> ...


EGGS Emirates Gentlemen Golfing Society


----------

